# Any tip to prevent leg cramp?



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Yesterday, my leg felt painful due to cramps when I played golf.
Are there any helpful tips, warm up exercises or any drills to prevent this cramps?


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Before golfing make sure you are well hydrated and have plenty of H20 along. Caffeinated drinks and alcohol do not count as hydrating drinks. so if drinking these make sure some juice, water sports drink etc is included.

good luck


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

zaphod said:


> Before golfing make sure you are well hydrated and have plenty of H20 along. Caffeinated drinks and alcohol do not count as hydrating drinks. so if drinking these make sure some juice, water sports drink etc is included.
> 
> good luck


Hey Zaphod,

Many thanks for this tip. 

I made a researched on this topic and you are right.
Dehydration really creates this cramp.

I felt with the sports drink available in the market, it's still Gatorade that gives me the quick energy boost and helped.

and eating banana too hehe


----------

